# Green Cloud



## FlyingNatural (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys,Last year I kept you up to date with my 'misty mountain hop' thread,which contained some heartbreak and triumph  I had WW,NL up there.This year I ordered an outdoor seed pack which is Durban poison,hollands hope & purple WW + 5 free mazar.I am sure you are all well aware of the site which I got the seeds.I had great success last year,however I am growing at a great altitude and had a problem with mold last year,due to moist-cool conditions.I think these strains should do much better at my spot.I am also going to be constructing a water capturing device,to contain approx. 45 gallons of water,without disturbing the landscape in any way,which will aslo be easily wrapped up and used for following seasons.I will be providing pics throughout this season.I have 33 lil' ones all started in paper towels and birthed in Fox Farms happy frog soil.They are very happy,you will see in the pics that there are a couple of lil' ones that seem to have just "popped".These were seeds that did'nt grow a tap root in the towel and were in there for over a week....So,don't give up,life finds a way. STAY COOL


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 19, 2009)

looking good man, wish I had my own place out in the sticks.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 19, 2009)

you have a grow journal? if not you should start one


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 19, 2009)

I have No journal,I will start one though.Thanx for the good words.I came back from the death-defying task of lugging two bails of 107L pro-mix ,four 44Qt moo-plus,30 ten gallon grow bags and some assorted goodies from the ocean and other places provided by fox farms 3 miles up and in to my spot,which I mixed with the compost piles I have up on green cloud.I will have pics of the completed site in the coming week or two. Thanx for reading..STAY COOL


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 19, 2009)

man FH u make me so jealous! i lost my spot this year & cant find a new one, so ill def b sitting in on this one, for sure.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 20, 2009)

Good luck man, those plants will thrive I bet! And DFish, your welcome to come and live in the forest here, I bet you could pull off a mean crop. I used to spot grow areas as I drove down the hwy. All you need is a little water and no people, and you could grow on the side of a freeway.


----------



## Dyannas son (May 21, 2009)

nice wrk so far..


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 31, 2009)

I have transplanted 11 lil ones so far into ten gal poly grow bags.The rest I should have done in about a week.I set up my rainwater catchment system.Since I have set it up there has been no substantial rains.However,there has been a few breif downpours and a day long on and off shower that collectively dumped about an inch over a week since I put it up.That little bit of rain gave me just about 15 gallons of water  From my catchment tank,which is 36 gallons with an extra 15 gallons of overfill runoff tanks,I have set up a gravity fed drip irrigation system which is a 1/2 inch supply hose to an eight valve discharge manifold to 1/4 inch drip tubing with adjustable drip nozzles @ 0-16 gph.Each plant will have a nozzle at the base of their stem,receiving a six gph rate @ 20 min interval.While being fed I will keep the "yard" clean ,tend to pest problems, hydrate and work on my tan  All my plants are doing well and since the hook-up of my irrigation I hope to have a more fruitful fall,last year there were a few deaths in the family due to the rugged terrain and the life threat bring up four 5 gal jugs at a time up 45 and 90 degree inclines  but we pulled through and had a fine harvest,you can see last years grom in my misty mountain hop thread. Stay Cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (May 31, 2009)

and a couple more


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 1, 2009)

very nice setup. good luck 2 u!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey,
We had a considerable amount of rain last night,with storms.A few of the lil ones took a beating.I have seen worse,a couple were washed out of their bags with alot of soil.I was able to recoup some of the soil and the plants did not take root to their new homes yet.So all I did was transplant again All the others looked good,with a lil bit of bug damage,since I have not been there in about a week to spray.My water tanks were filled to the brim.So much so that they were buckled Now I have about 75 gallons of water for when I am not so fortunate with the rains.I found a male,unfortunately it was not one that was washed out of its home.I tossed it off the cliff hoping it will root down there and allow me to harvest its pollen.here are some pics. Stay Cool.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 9, 2009)

more


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 9, 2009)

a few more


----------



## voxito (Jun 9, 2009)

I hear ya on that rain.  Mine must have thought I was low stress training them since they were horizontal after our storms in May.  Sorry some got damaged.  I hope they go back to rooting for you.

Thanks for the pics of your watering system.  I'm guessing the clear blue water jug is your ferts?  I'm happy you've got plenty of water now.  The pics definitely help clear up some questions so now I don't have to bother you asking them.  I like it:hubba: .

Thanks again for the help in my thread, some of my plants have almost doubled their size in a week, and 2 of them are over knee high.  I guess I haven't over fertilized them yet.

Good luck with your crop man


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 9, 2009)

sorry about the hard rains, where i live we get alot of hard rains which is something im worrying about as well.

how exactly did you build your rain catcher??
thanks and keep it green bro


----------



## MJ Child (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice set- up.  Too many plants in 1 location for my comfort.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey,
Thanx for the comments,you can see the rain collection "contraption" at the beginning of the thread.As far as number of plants,my spot is very remote in does not fall into the criteria of "places of interest". there are NO substantial sources of water,and no easy ways to drive/walk in,and i'm at about 2700' with heavy tree cover all around  I have grown large crops here without incident [knockity knock knock on wood] As far as the nutrients go,that 5 gal. Jug is just another runoff,I have two sterlite 35 gallon tubs,one for clean water one for nutes,I also add stress zyme to the water.It's a live bio aquarium additive that kills bad bacteria and keeps ph levels ideal.Since that heavy wash-out incident I have reinforced the sides of the bags with boulders from the mountainside. Stay Cool


----------



## tcbud (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking great FlyingNatural, awesome set up to catch the rain.  Want to pull up a seat and watch this one, I watched last year and loved it too!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks TC last year was fruitful.My wife is down to her last couple of Oz's,so this year has got to ring true.
Thanks for stopping by STAY COOL


----------



## superballs (Jun 11, 2009)

Man, the wealth of knowledge I gain here is priceless. Very nice setup FN, sorry to here about the little downpour problem. I wish I had a spot as sweet as that! The only forest around me is HUGE!!! Buuttt there is over 60 miles of endless biking and hiking trails through every nook and cranny.
Anyways, I will definetely keep my eyes on your progress. :watchplant: And whats that stuff I keep hearing about all the time....Oh YEA, LOTS OF *GREEN MOJO!!!*


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice plot. Good looking plants- Good luck with your cycle


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey,
I was up top yesterday to check on the plot.All have rebounded from that rain smah-up and look excellent.I realized why they washed out of the bags.I used mostly all soiless mix which was not compleatly saturated,thus,floated up and out when the rain came hard I will be away for several days and will produce pics when I get back.STAY cool


----------



## Beavermonk (Jun 13, 2009)

Glad to hear about your rebound, Looking forward to when you get back to see those beauts


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jun 14, 2009)

Which ones are DP? And it looks good bro. Keep it green!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey guys,
I was up on green cloud today.We have had so much rain I have not been up to see my buddies.When I arrived I found all to be much larger then the last time I was up.I found three more males with big bananas  I mentioned earlier in this thread that I chucked one [a male] over the side of the cliff.I found it today,still growing,after a good 65' toss  I am trying to keep a couple of males for pollination.One of the males I have is blooming out like crazy.I'm gonna have to put him down below very soon.Since I have not been up i have not been able to re-apply bug spray,and I had a few leaves chomped on  not to bad though.I have some pics,one is of the blooming male,one of the male I tossed off the cliff,some purple color on one of my purple white widow stems,and some bug damage.Also there is a pic of a lil one I see at my patch all the time,it must be the garden of eden 
:ignore: Stay cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 21, 2009)

a few more


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 21, 2009)

couple more


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are the rest,just a recap: Durban poison,Purp White widow, Mazar & Holands hope are the strains growing,most of the males I have found are the PWW  The budding PWW male is purple all over  They range in size from 2'-4'
Stay cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 3, 2009)

What's up everyone.I was up top today with my camera.We have had so much rain lately, all my plants look great.This time last year I was hurting for water sources,so I make a rain catchment system this year and we get a foot of rain  My plants are now in the height ranges of 4'-6'. I have been giving them nutes every two weeks (lots of sweetness in the soil).I have a week of no nutes and I am gonna hammer with my flowering nute mix.I have had some bug damage,due to my applications of neem etc.. being washed off by moms nature  It's ok not to bad,"a plants got to grow,a bug has got to eat" 
STAY COOL everyone HAPPY FORTH!! I'm celebrating with some treasure coast and and golden teacher that I just harvested


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 3, 2009)

Dang man! That is a radical set up! Just loving that grow, sweet as hell!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 4, 2009)

FH looking sweet. can i help u eat golden teacher? sounds like someone is going to be seeing fireworks b4 dark. lol. have fun & b safe


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 5, 2009)

be careful talking about other drugs here on the forum. but i like ur taste.


----------



## CeeSOnE (Jul 9, 2009)

Beautiful ladies you have there,keep up the hard work cuz it's showing


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2009)

Great looking there FN, those plants look like they fit right in with the surroundings.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 10, 2009)

no doubt they look good FN! Goodluck and be safe man it's getting close to 'chopper season' if ya get my drift Godspeed my friend!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, get your camo gear out!  Be real careful...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 10, 2009)

HEHE thanx for the "heads up" on the whirly birds.Last year I was running in and out of my plot like I was Ray Liota in "Goodfellas"  I found out that I am in the training flight path of military choppers.I figured they were not looking for MJ as they were super high,too high to be scouring the mountainside (I still kept outa sight).I will be up on green cloud this eve,I will have photo updates.The rains have halted and I will now be tapping my water resource  I have since dismantled the rain water catchment system until I need it,I don't need any more "sore thumbs" if ya know what I mean  Thanks for the kind words 
Stay Cool everyone


----------



## mountain man (Jul 10, 2009)

You really, really need to get some kinda vegetation around those grow bags. Green, dead, or otherwise. Even pieces of old log to help break up that outline. Too muck black showing mate........


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 11, 2009)

I agree with Mountain man, is the soil no good? why not just bury them with or without the bag? Those bags shine bright from the air.. $00.02


----------



## meds4me (Jul 11, 2009)

Def agree on this one !


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 11, 2009)

Those look FN great, FN. I followed you misty thread last year, and I saw this, so I had to sign on. I love the setup, I have trouble with water sources too, since my area is too populated for most wooded sections to connect to creeks or what not. But, that would also stop me from setting up a tent as you have. I have, however, had to fill many a backpack with water and trudge over a mile with it, climbing cliffs to avoid eyes. So, I feel your pain.

On a side note, home depot sells spray paint made for camo. I don't remember the brand, but you'll know the greens and browns are more natural looking than most. It's called "woodsy" or "natural" or something.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 11, 2009)

I definitely agree with covering the bags with dead vegetation and sticks and such to break up the outline. Shouldn't be too hard to conceal with some local vegetation and wood and stuff. Never can be too safe, ya know? Other than that, things are looking fantastic. Great job. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi,

What an excellent grow you have going this year!  I'm from the Colorado Rockies but have lived far away in the lowlands for years due to work and it does my heart good to see your girls up in the mountain air...  I'd imagine the tall lanky plants are the Durban?  The Mazar should LOVE the elevation and thrive and all you plants look great.  I doubt if the average hiker would even notice what was going on if you could cover up the black plastic bags...  Use lots of vegetation to 'mulch' around the plants for stealth and it will help your soil retain moisture all the better too.  Just getting those bags out of the sun should really help keep the root zone significantly cooler and more moist for longer periods and should reduce their water needs.  

Rock ON!


----------



## Leevon_Looney (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah, thats the garden of eden, some healthy lookin pot leafs growin off of those cabbage:holysheep:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys,
I was up the other day to give my plants a check up.They look super  a couple were in need of water but I hooked them up. Some are reaching the 7' mark while some are still just passing 4'.There are also a few that have'nt shown me there sex yet.Three of my girls are budding,and a couple are sson to start A few of you guys voiced concern of my bags shining to the choppers,I have remedied the problem 85% and will be back up to fix the rest when I can.although a chopper would have to be directly over to see them,I think i'de rather be safe then sorry 
Stay Cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 17, 2009)

A few more pics


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 17, 2009)

which ones are DP?

and looking good bro congrats and question have u tried cloning and or LST outside?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 17, 2009)

I have tried cloning outdoors and I am currently using LST in my home garden.I don't bother to clone outdoors,as I do not like chopping my outdoor mothers.I have cloned males to harvest pollen. I prefer seedlings outdoors,I do clone indoors alot as this is a given for any indoor grower nowadays.In the first set of pics all the ones budding are DP,the first pic in the first set shows the DP's on the right side,the third pic,first set, shows a dp on the left that needed water.The second set,first pic is a DP female,the fourth pic is the same plant showing sex.If you are thinking of growing DP,this far into growing them I would highly suggest DP.They grow fast,bugs have been avoiding them and they are a very "pretty" strain,very graceful if you will (sounds gay..I know).This is my first time growing DP,if anyone has any input on them as far as potency or overall performance I would like to hear.
Stay Cool


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 18, 2009)

There looking healthy FN!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy smoke  
I have started my plants on my "zombie Juice" last week which is a high phos and potassium mix I created myself.It has all sorts of good stuff in it.I was able to get some elephant **** last fall and used some of it in this tea which I have been waiting patiently all fall and winter to use.I mixed it in a 55 gallon drum and agitated it with a hand drill,I hand pump it out and strain it on site.I then dilute with water,one half cup to a gallon.The elephant dung was added for a bit of (N) bacause I did'nt know the nutrient value of it [elephant ****].All the other stuff in the brew was valued accordingly.Since I have been feeding them,some have been budding and all are growing like mad.I have two plants in one pot,one is a squat female afghan indica,the other is panama red,they are mating in that container for seeds.I am back crossing this year   
Stay Cool
ps-I'll have more pics up soon,I have work in the AM and it's late


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jul 21, 2009)

if you dont mind could you list ingredients for ur ZJ. dont have 2 list quantities if u dont want. just curious cause i 2 make 55g @ a time. experiment w/ veggie garden then will be useing in winter grow. azomite altough has no npk to it, is a wonder "mineral". chk it out. i use all organic like blood & bone meal, kelp, azomite, epsom, blackstrap, fish emulsion, chick & cow ****, humic acid, beer, alfalfa, compost & list goes on. anyhow looks good keep it up.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wondering, dont remember, what is the elevation on your grow, if you dont mind my asking?
They are looking great by the way,  so so great.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 21, 2009)

hey i am currently growing durban poison, it is 57 days old(just over 8 weeks) check her out in my grow journal. tell me what u think. and shouldnt i be able 2c preflowers by now?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 21, 2009)

TC,my elevation is not that High,2500 ft.Toke you shoule see some pre-flowers soon if not already.Get a magnifying glass and get a close look.In my mix Doc I use,ckicky doo doo,High (p) bat/seabird guano,composted kelp,seaweed,bone/blood meal,elephant dung (added for sh+ts and giggles),Worm castings mollases and **creek water.I add it all together filled half way in the barrell and just mix it every other day for a month and let it break down over time then fill it up and agitate more.Thanx for looking
Stay Cool


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 23, 2009)

and another question, my DP is about 6feet tall now in veg, 1. do you think it will flower to 12 feet?? and 2. how much do you think i could harvest dry weight from it?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Jul 26, 2009)

i'm not sure how high or how much you will yeild.It is my first time growing DP.My dp's are all reaching for the sky at over 7' and may add on another 2-3' before finishing


----------



## TokeWithHope (Jul 27, 2009)

ya i heard than grow to about 12 feet


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey,
I finally got up with my camera today it has been raining like crazy and I stuff going on,so here is the update.All look great,I sent some males to be by themselves you can see them in the pic that has a couple of trees blocking them in the pic.I also have a few huge males at the bottom of my garden,which I am waiting to collect some pollen.My sister is in a few pics for you to get an idea of the size of my garden they are getting a little big.The smallest is 5' the largest 10+'.There are a few budding nice and are all over 8'and budding 
 Stay Cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys.....Two of my big budding girls were ripped off!! I went up a few weeks ago and on the way down I saw a shady fella wandering the woods like he lost his contacts.I said hello to him and he ws behaving timidly.Another time after that I found him making his was back from where I make my way up.Today I found two of my big budding beauties gonzo I'm gonna head back up tomorrow and attemp to move them.Some of them are huge!!This is quite a setback,and If anyone has any ideas on how to combat this and mae the move I would like to here them.Giving the size of thse plants now it will be a taxing task indeed Stay Cool


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 26, 2009)

bear traps sorry to hear about the rippers.. Nobody likes a thief.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 26, 2009)

You could camp up there. But, for real, the only way you're going to move any big ones is to slide a tarp underneath and then slide the whole mess somewhere else. Did it before, but only with 10 gal bags, never with 30's. Good luck.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 26, 2009)

hey guys i was back up today,all the rest are there still.I scouted the area and found a new location with a trickling water source for temporary relocation until this season is over.This fall I will have to find new ground.I have a sneaking suspicion I may not run into "the mountain" man as he was spooked by my appearance and I know what he looks like.If that's all he gets away with,i'll be happy.
Stay cool
PS- All suggestions are welcome,that will facilitate a successful move.I like the bear trap deterent idea


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys,
I felt sick to my stomach for days after I was ripped off.I have since almost completely remedied the problem.Moving in and out, swiftly moving all my soon to finish budding girls out of the area entirely.It was quite a feat.I did it during a downpour,by myself over the course of about 6 hours.I saw the fellow and i'll be damned if i'll let that dirtbag back into rob me again.He was timid and startled when I ran into him (pre-theft) so he may not return...but i don't take silly chances.I have included som pics before I moved them.The first couple are the remains of two of the more advanced budding girls shown in previous pics.I had to leave my sativas,which are enormous, and just starting to show bud formation at the original spot.I fashioned a "stretcher" like device which I can use by myself.I'm gonna have to lay them on their sides and tote them out.Next time I get up i'll show the sativas by themselves.Future pics will be close-up only due to paranoia.The new spot was runner up to the original.I did'nt stay there because there is a water source nearby,but the tree cover is sufficient enough untill the season is over.
Stay Cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 29, 2009)

PS-On the bright side...The two girls they ripped were a breeding couple full of "imature "seeds.Just a day before the rip I checked on how they were coming along,they were still was to young to plant,and there were hundreds if not thousands of seeds per plant.I had a good strain 'abrewin,i'll do the same cross in a mini grow this winter,thats all.Have fun smoking seeds buttmunch


----------



## frankcos (Aug 29, 2009)

people like him ought to be hanged.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 29, 2009)

indeed,hung with hemp rope my man


----------



## oldsman (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd use barbed wire,why waste good hemp rope?


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 29, 2009)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> Hey guys.....Two of my big budding girls were ripped off!! I went up a few weeks ago and on the way down I saw a shady fella wandering the woods like he lost his contacts.I said hello to him and he ws behaving timidly.Another time after that I found him making his was back from where I make my way up.Today I found two of my big budding beauties gonzo I'm gonna head back up tomorrow and attemp to move them.Some of them are huge!!This is quite a setback,and If anyone has any ideas on how to combat this and mae the move I would like to here them.Giving the size of thse plants now it will be a taxing task indeed Stay Cool


 

Call me and we will use him for a science experiment...I am a Chef, we can make Thief Soup out of the Pr9ck


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 30, 2009)

Still looks like a nice crop either way though...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 30, 2009)

thanx for uplifting my spirits everyone,Ucan,we'll have a scoundrel BBQ your on the grill  It still is a nice crop,but I feel as if I have let them [the girls] down  

stay cool


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 30, 2009)

Drop some spent shotgun shells around your plot.. that'll make 'em think twice Everything looks great FN! Im with ya bro. GL.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 30, 2009)

Just keep your eyes open and be safe, good luck bro


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 31, 2009)

TNeck,That's not a bad idea Bear traps,shells...your a frightening dude  I'm def gonna throw some shells here and there.I'm headed back tomorrow to get a handle on what I have left to do.If all goes well,I will have yet another project,which will be building a temp green house for my sativas.They will not be ready b4 the frost.I will more then likely bend them over like rainbows to keep the height of the structure short,and hope for the best.I will start that project sometime in sept,so long as my sativas are'nt hacked.
Stay Cool


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 31, 2009)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> TNeck,That's not a bad idea Bear traps,shells...your a frightening dude  I'm def gonna throw some shells here and there.I'm headed back tomorrow to get a handle on what I have left to do.If all goes well,I will have yet another project,which will be building a temp green house for my sativas.They will not be ready b4 the frost.I will more then likely bend them over like rainbows to keep the height of the structure short,and hope for the best.I will start that project sometime in sept,so long as my sativas are'nt hacked.
> Stay Cool


 
 Im easy goin' 'till you mess with my crop... You ganna try to fashion a GH up there? If your thinkin what I'm thinkin.. you need to focus on stealth my friend. Chopper season is certainly nearing:bolt: 

Never cut corners and always be prepared... Stay in touch


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes..stealth is gonna be my numero uno concern my man.I have some camo netting and tree cover to help.All suggestions are always welcome..I could also make a midnight trip and bring em' home ....there are only three big fem sativas in my garden...7-9-& 14'


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 31, 2009)

FN...I am sure your hard work will pay off.
Don't beat yourself up so bad...you will do the right thing:cool2: 

If that scumbag has seen you twice up there...he probably won't come back. If you have a friend that you trust, bring he/she or them...remember safety first. Your emotions are running high(no pun intended), planning and execution are in your favor.

Take care and I anticipate pics when all is said and done


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 31, 2009)

thanx ucan.I will definitely have some pics in the coming days and beyond.I may do an experimental micro grow....My wife gives my dirty looks when I suggest it.Although I used to do it exclusively indoor,she does'nt like the bells and whistles behind the whole ordeal.I do all this for her go figure(she smokes it not me).
Stay Cool


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 31, 2009)

Experimental MicroGrow???

Tell me more I am curious!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm gonna use led lighting/cfl growing sideways in a confined space with a separate area for clones....I have 600w hps blah blah blah,but like I mentioned in earlier posts,my wife gives me a hard time when I invade her personal storage space.I have read some things here as well as in high times that make me curious about the product from led lightig.I have a few 250led panels,little fans,cfls etc..I got the "ok" with a dirty look from the misses.I am limited to a 4'wx3d'x3'h space.It is just a project to keep me sane throughout the winter,and so I may have some clones in the new beginning.I will be using the same soiless mix (with *additional organic additives) as I use outside.Nothing spectacular as far as strains.I was thinking K2 or g13 shorties.We shall see
Stay cool


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 31, 2009)

FN sorry about the the ripper. sounds like he probably wont come back. he sounds like a coward. careful with that GH up in those hills. like turkey said watch those whirlybirds.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 1, 2009)

FN...can't wait for the journal using the LED's.
I have heard a little about them, but have never researched it at all.
I also hear you about the wife's space...I lived with the squacking for years until I bought a decent size house, so I have my man cave and she has her estrogen garden:angrywife: 

Keep the faith and keep the cause alive!!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 3, 2009)

UCanDoIt said:
			
		

> FN...can't wait for the journal using the LED's.
> I have heard a little about them, but have never researched it at all.
> I also hear you about the wife's space...I lived with the squacking for years until I bought a decent size house, so I have my man cave and she has her estrogen garden:angrywife:
> 
> Keep the faith and keep the cause alive!!!


 



HAHAHA yeah man,she'll get over it.The space is'nt the issue...it's all her **** that's the issue..But I don't have to tell you that
Stay cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 3, 2009)

I was up to my new area the other day....everything is still coool.My girls are budding nice.I went to the old spot,where I still have 3 big sativas **they are not budding yet  so I hope this sept-oct is without frost so they can finish up...if not my only option will have to be a low profile greenhouse 
Stay Cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 5, 2009)

hey everyone,
I was up today and everyting still looks good.My sativas are finally showing signs of increase flower production.They are big.I have a pic in the bunch,but it is hard to see them.I will be back there tomorrow or the next and will have better shots.The indicas have pretty good crystals on em,and they still have some time on em' my main concern at this point is transfer of the sativas out of the "crime scene" and into the new digs.The hollands hope strains smell like fresh ground coffee 
Stay cool


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 6, 2009)

right on!  Here's some *MOJO* for those sativas


----------



## 420benny (Sep 7, 2009)

That's right. September sativas need all the GREEN MOJO they can get. Best of luck. Do you have a plan in case you run into your "buddy"? Didn't your sled leave some nasty marks showing a trail?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 7, 2009)

:hubba: :hubba: i made a zip line benny 
several zip lines up,down and over


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Looking great!  Keep it up!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 8, 2009)

whats UP FN? ...

almost missed this one. i rode along last year as well through your entire grow. ...

it amazes me to what lengths a man will go for his woman, and his passion for the grow.:hubba:  ...

sorry to hear about 'ol dude finding your ladies. if he's able to go in the bush, he's able to grow his own. damn thief. hope he got eaten alive on his trek back to his hole in the ground...

hope the rest of your grow goes over without another hitch...

later bud,...Irish...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 8, 2009)

I have been doing some recon hikes around the area,just to see if maybe that worm has a grow in the area.If so,he'll feel the anguish  I invested alot of time,labor and cash...If he does have a crop (im sure its a ** one too) i'll recoup my loses


----------



## IRISH (Sep 8, 2009)

an eye, for an eye.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 10, 2009)

Glad to hear all is well.
Keep your plan in tact and don't turn your back 
You are near the end brother...you will be fine


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey FN...

SO sorry to hear about the scumbag thief...   Karma will get him soon enuf...   Hopefully just maybe he got busted with a stinky plant hanging up in his garage!    Your plants are looking so awesome...   Lots of great smoke! 

Have you ever thought about putting one of those battery powered, motion detected 'deer camcorders' at your grow site?  I had a buddy with a garage grow room that caught a "friend of a friend" ripping him off on camera and it only turns on if someone or something comes along snooping and activates it...  

This one is smaller than 2" x 4"...

Happy Growing!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey dirty,
Thats a cool idea  I actually ran into the perp prior to the theft.He was a weezle looking dude.I have never seen him before.I hope to never see him again,I have enough compost piles  I hope to keep my girls happy and healthy till' the time comes to reap.I talked my wife into allowing a micro grow of snowrider throughout the winter since I have been bummed out over this.I feel like someone touched me in my pants  I figure the snowrider will be like building a ship in a bottle for me  
Stay Cool


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear bout the thief visit.  Hope the lowryder helps you feel better.
The pics look great, good luck to you..home stretch.

You can pic up one of those game cameras for bout a hundred dollars at Cebela's.  They work too.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 15, 2009)

Yup...

I know what you're saying.  You feel violated.  I've been unfortunate to have things stolen from me but thankfully never any plants as I'm mainly an indoor grower.  Putting pots on the patio doesn't make me an 'outdoor grower' lol...   Having a plant stolen has to be like a piece of you...   The closest thing like that I've had happen is I did have my dog stolen once...  he was a very young pit in a fenced yard and thank god my neighbor saw the dude and took down his tag # and needless to say I got my dog back...    but they barely did anything to the guy.   Friggin courts...  Go ahead you arses...   lock up all us pot heads but let a lowlife who goes around stealing dogs get a susp sentence and prob...   My dog bit the shanizzle out of his forearms and one hand though...  it was evidence!  lol...   

Peace!


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

any UPdate pics from cloud nine, green cloud??? . 

sending mojo brother...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Irish,I'm going up today.I will have some pics.we had some nice rain and I have not been there since  I'll have a post the afternoon with new pics.I am happy the weather has been nice.Last year at this time we had some frosts already.I also have to put a sticky trap,I saw some flies lingering at soil level the last time I was up.
Stay Cool


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys sorry for the delay.I went up today in the rain.Everything is good.In this set of pics are my large sativas.The first pic is the largest about 13'.The second is the second largest,about 8',growing a lil' sideways.the third is a pic of the biggest and smallest together,she's about 6'.The rest are pics of the buds.They have time to go yet I hope I have the weather on my side.
stay cool


----------



## tcbud (Sep 17, 2009)

Looking great Flying....
That frost got me last September too.  This year Fall looks like it will be milder according to the Farmers Almanac I read at the pharmacy the other day.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 17, 2009)

These are my indicas girls.A few are almost ready with trichs at75%cloudy and 25% amber/clear.I have one that is real fat,and smells like pineapple.I believe it is hollands hope.I think maybe this week I will harvest one or two of the more mature ones.As you can see some have a bit longer to go still.I am very nervous this year after being ripped off.I am trying to keep my composure so I do not jump the gun...My big sativas in the previous post are in the original location.
PS- i have one more sativa pic I forgot to put inthe last post.It is the last photo..
STAY COOL


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 17, 2009)

Lookin damn tastey!  Glad things have been going smoothly the past month or so.


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 17, 2009)

nice looking stuff man good wrk ..
peace


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 17, 2009)

steller FN! weather will be on your side fo sho. throwin some mojo your way


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys,
I had a scare the other day.I visited my sativas at the original spot,and from a distance I could'nt see them.Upon closer investigation I noticed they were laying on their side.I did'nt get any closer and came back the next day.They next morning I crept up and realized they have become top heavy from flowering and fell over  I stood them back up gave them some zombie juice and will return to set up further reinforcement.The other set is budding nicely.I have been becoming increasingly hesitant to let them [indis] flower any longer due to the ripper earlier this season.I feel like I am abandoning them everytime I leave.But,Ithink they will be alright due to the fact that the others were stolen at an immature age.The others are just about at peak ripeness and I have an itchy scissor finger  About have of the indicas can go another two-three weeks.=The sativas are a good 4 weeks  here are some bud shots. pic 1) (DP)sativa 2) Hollands hope 3)(DP) 4) Mazar 5) Ice 6) (DP)


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 22, 2009)

man they look good, I'd have to wait though.. cover your tracks and be safe brother. ...and spread them shells


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 23, 2009)

*SWEET...You 'da Man!!!!*

Sorry for yelling...lol

Looks like you have some bug powder on pic 4?


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 23, 2009)

hey no bug powder  Its a combo of the sun,and cropping the photo.It gave the "illusion" of a substance on the leaves...Those are trichs,not powder particulates 
Stay Cool


----------



## tcbud (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking excellent!  Home stretch here we come!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 24, 2009)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> hey no bug powder  Its a combo of the sun,and cropping the photo.It gave the "illusion" of a substance on the leaves...Those are trichs,not powder particulates
> Stay Cool


 
I was joking FN...there are some serious trichs:holysheep: 

Keep up the great work...I have definately picked up helpful info from following your grow!!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey guys,
I am sad to report that this will be my last post for the green cloud thread.I returned today to harvest a few that were ripe to find that all my girls were goneall the colas were clipped,all branches peeled away,all that is left are popcorn buds,not even enough to watch a movie.I will be locating a new area sometime this fall/spring for a new batch of sexy goodness.I will be trying my hand at some lowryder/auto strains over the winter.thanx for all you support and I will stick around to see you guys finish up
Stay cool
FN


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2009)

I hate thieves.

I am so so so sorry to hear of this.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 27, 2009)

damn FN that sure does suck! hopefully karma will smack that mofo right in the arse. well heres some mojo for mold to overtake those stolen buds. take care & GL w/ the autos this winter.

*MOLDY MOJO*


----------



## 420benny (Sep 27, 2009)

FN, I am sorry for your loss. I hate thieves like I hate the IRS. Any idea who did this? Just thinking out loud. Maaaaaan, that sucks, big time. I have a plan in case they try to chop mine. I really hope I don't have to use it.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 27, 2009)

I feel your pain, well... a little. I got hit for two girls this year, but one was seven foot tall. Only one thing to get for next year. Bear traps.


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanx guys,I am gonna take extreme precautions next season.I have an idea of who it may be....I don't know the person,but I have seen them before.You know what,my girls felt the love when I went there to see them,and I know they are feeling the pain.I'm sure they will come up with a plan for payback 
As I have mentioned,I will be looking into some Auto strains for the cold weather.Anyone with experience,and recomendations throw them out there..They will be in approx. 4wx2dx4h space (All I have to work with).I plan on pollenating and pollenating and pollenating to have a perpetual harvest.But I do not want to get a crappy auto,but a few very good ones recommended by my peers on MP.I currently have a 600w hps,but I was looking into getting a 400 w for this size area.
Stay cool


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 30, 2009)

:holysheep: This really sux FN.. It could've been the a-hole you spotted near your plot earlier in the season.. but there is no way to be sure. You can get some trail-cams for pretty cheap now-a-days.. I know wally world has 'em for $40.. maybe something to implement next year  Untill then goodluck with your indoor endeavors...  damn thieves shaaame, shame!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Sep 30, 2009)

R.I.P. for your ladies!
I really hate to see one's Passion go in vain!!!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Dec 30, 2018)

Long time no post... I haven’t done much growing aside from autos and a hydro set in my house. Conditions changed and growing indoors is no longer an option, so unfortunately I’ve been going through someone for the wife’s supply. It turned out that they were building an access road for a reservoir. It cut right through the side of the mountain. The flat area my garden was on is an old logging road, unbeknownst to me. The guy who was surveying the future road was the guy I was seeing from time to time up on the cloud. He was definitely the thief as well. I was on that road yesterday and still felt the anguish as I stood on a paved road right where my garden was, and showed my wife how the landscape has changed. I’ll post pics for your comparison next time I’m up there.
Stay cool


----------

